# Excel Spreadsheet for bookeeping



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a spreadsheet for bookkeeping they would like to share? I Just really don't know how to create one.


----------



## NPriest (Jul 13, 2014)

I use excel every day as a business analyst. If you don't know how to create a spreadsheet then you probably aren't ready to use one. Here are some helpful links to get you going: http://www.amazon.com/Slaying-Excel-Dragons-Conquering-Frustrations/dp/161547000X
ExcelIsFun

Hope that helps!

Nick


----------



## jabat7501 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know how to use excel. Just don't know how to create a good spreadsheet for bookkeeping with all the formulas.


----------



## inkedgraphics (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm not too sure about the formulas but have you tried the excel spreadsheet wizzard?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Keep in mind you want things to be very organized for the long term. I'd really recommend looking at Quickbooks Online or something similar to keep things clean.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

SCORE has free templates for various business related uses:
Templates & Tools | SCORE

It's a non profit for helping people start and run businesses.


----------

